

Can a site succeed with two core offerings? - wootish

I had recently launched a site called http://okshr.com. As posted here last week, the site' main use-case was for site owners to snoop on the usability of their rival sites (test how good conversions are there on the rival vis-a-vis their own site,etc.).<p>Now I realized that the way the site is scripted makes it also a good tool to help people create mirror of webpages that are likely to be taken down.<p>Now these are two entirely different use-cases. As a new site just off the mark, does it make sense to highlight both the offerings and go with the flow, or should I stick plainly to one offering at this stage.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
AznHisoka
Just offer 1. Which one of them would either keep business owners awake at
night, or make their mouth savor at the possibility of more money? Do that 1
instead.

Also, your idea is a very horizontal one. It seems like there are many
different types of businesses that would be interested in this. But that may
not be the way to go if you don't got a lot of money to spend on advertising,
or a lot of connections already. Why not do something that targets a vertical
niche instead? Find a specific use case, and build a product for that specific
one.

------
glimcat
I'd worry about fixing your site first.

Also, conversion rates and usability are two completely different things.
Usability can affect conversion rates - only relationship. Usability is also
not something you're going to diagnose adequately without trained human eyes.
You need to know the field better if you want to successfully build a product
in that domain.

